# Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?



## Paxcom (11. April 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit Mais anfüttere und dann mit Mais angeln möchte, könnte man doch mit rotem Mais angeln damit der Köder leichter zwischen den Anfüttermaiskörnern gefunden wird!?

Sofern ein Karpfen den Farbunterschied erkennt???

Wie sieht es Nachts aus wenn es Dunkel ist, erkennt er dann einen Farbunterschied?

Danke


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Und wer sagt dem "blöden" Karpfen das er nur den Roten Mais essen darf? Und der gelbe nur zum Anlocken da ist.

Hauptsächlich geht es um das Aroma. Und die Erfahrungswerte die der Fisch gemacht hat.


----------



## marcus7 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Sofern der Karpfen noch nicht bzw. nicht häufig gefangen wurde, sagt man ihm eine starke Neigung zu der Farbe Gelb zu.
Ich kann das nur bestätigen.
Also lieber die Farbe wieder einpacken und nächstes Jahr Ostereier mit bemalen.


----------



## AWebber (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Und die Erfahrungswerte die der Fisch gemacht hat.


... und schon da kann die Farbe wichtig oder ausschlaggebend sein.

Hab letztes Jahr mehrfach an nem See geangelt, an dem fast jeder mit Dosenmais fischt - entsprechend rückläufig waren die Fänge.

Ich hab den Mais mit Lebensmittelfarbe rot gefärbt und bekam mehr Bisse (und fing auch mehr)


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Karpfen sind Tetrachromaten, können -was die _potentielle_ Augenleistung angeht- nicht nur Farben, sondern sogar im UV-Bereich sehen.

Ob das Gehirn dies auch umsetzt, ist wissenschaftlich schwer nachzuweisen (Stichwort 'Katzen').
In der Angelei nimmt man das Farbsehen aber generell an; andernfalls würde jegliche Köderfarbe allenfalls als 'Kontrast' und 'Hell/Dunkel' eine Rolle spielen.

Einen Köder farblich (+ auch sonst optisch, + geruchlich, + geschmacklich, +...) vom Futter abzuheben, ist doch gängige Praxis.


----------



## Paxcom (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Warum ich den Köder in einem gelben Futterteppich rot haben möchte???

Eventuel um einen Lockreiz zu schaffen.

Danke


----------



## carpfinder (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Die Farbe des Köders spielt wohl eine eher untergeordnete Rolle. Man kann jedoch dahingehend überlegen

a) sich mit dem Hakenköder farblich vom restlichen Anfutter abzuheben
b) die Neugierde der Karpfen zu wecken

Beides kann aber auch genauso in die Hose gehen und den Fisch verschrecken, oder zumindest Argwohn auslösen.

In letzter Zeit sind ja diese ganzen Fluo-Poppies in Mode gekommen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß die Farben dabei aber eher den Angler (Käufer), als den Fisch anlocken |bigeyes

Nicht umsonst verwenden viele Karpfenangler mit Erfolg Köder in gedeckten, natürlichen Farben. Neuerdings wohl gerne sogar schwarz.

Aber wie immer gilt: im Zweifel selbst durchprobieren!


----------



## welsstipper (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Karpfen sind Tetrachromaten, können -was die _potentielle_ Augenleistung angeht- nicht nur Farben, sondern sogar im UV-Bereich sehen.
> 
> Ob das Gehirn dies auch umsetzt, ist wissenschaftlich schwer nachzuweisen (Stichwort 'Katzen').
> In der Angelei nimmt man das Farbsehen aber generell an; andernfalls würde jegliche Köderfarbe allenfalls als 'Kontrast' und 'Hell/Dunkel' eine Rolle spielen.
> ...



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|


----------



## kati48268 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Mit den Neon-Popis hab ich durchaus gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nutze aber meist die 10mm-Minis, entweder solo oder als Schmankerl auf ein Halibutpellet on top serviert.

Meiner Meinung nach sehen Karpfen die auffälligen Punkte durchaus und testen sie schlichtweg auf Essbarkeit; Anblasen, Einsaugen, Ausblasen und schon ist's passiert.

Man denke an dem berühmten Legostein-Fang (den mindestens 30 Angler als ihren Einfall verkaufen  ).

_Was_ letztendlich auf einen Fisch _wie_ wirkt, können wir sowieso nur vermuten. 
Diese gänzlich andere Welt, die mit völlig anderer Wahrnehmung (auch durch Sinne, die wir gar nicht haben) von einem Kaltblüter erfasst wird, dessen Metabolismus & Gehirn total anders funktioniert, können wir mit menschlicher Logik (+ dazu völlig fehl am Platze vorhandenen Emotionen) nur bedingt erfassen.
Unter anderem das, macht Angeln für mich so spannend.


----------



## erT (11. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _Was_ letztendlich auf einen Fisch _wie_ wirkt, können wir sowieso nur vermuten.
> Diese gänzlich andere Welt, die mit völlig anderer Wahrnehmung (auch durch Sinne, die wir gar nicht haben) von einem Kaltblüter erfasst wird, dessen Metabolismus & Gehirn total anders funktioniert, können wir mit menschlicher Logik (+ dazu völlig fehl am Platze vorhandenen Emotionen) nur bedingt erfassen.
> Unter anderem das, macht Angeln für mich so spannend.



Tolle Ausführung#6

Davon will ich aber nichts wissen, sonst rechtfertigen sich meine Mengen an Wobblern nicht mehr 
Ohne Logik und Emotionen hätte ich vermutlich nur zwei #h


----------



## Paxcom (12. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Im Prinzip geht es ja nur darum zu wissen ob Karpfen oder allgemein Fische einen Unterschied zwischen einem Roten und einem Gelben Köder erkennen können. Oder vielmehr, ob Fische in der Lage sind, auch Nachts einen Farbunterschie zu erkennen???

Weil bei mir ist nachts nur dunkel. Nur können Fische Nachts Farben unterscheiden???


----------



## kati48268 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Von Ersterem bin ich überzeugt, ohne es wirklich zu wissen.
Ob der vermutlich erkannte Unterscheid zwischen Rot & Gelb aber eine Verhaltensreaktion hervorruft, bzw. überhaupt hervorrufen _kann_, ist das große Rätsel.

Und in der Dunkelheit... ;+
Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass zumindest das Kontrast-sehen funktioniert. 
Es gibt aber ein anderes Phänomen:
Man lässt z.b. einen blauen und einen roten Pilker hinab in Tiefen, wo eh kaum noch Licht ist und lt. Farbenlehre & Physik beide identisch aussehen.
Der Rote fängt stetig, der Blaue kackt total ab (oder anders herum).
Warum das so ist, würde ich auch gern wissen.
#c


----------



## Paxcom (12. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die ein oder andere Farbe auf Fische eine Scheuch oder Lockwirkung hat. Alleine schon der Erfahrung wegen.

Das mit der Dunkehlheit, hmmmm: ist nicht mal ein Biologe hier?


----------



## Sebastian.L (16. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Hm Schule ist schon bissel her, aber bin der Meinung "Farben haben an sich keine Farbe" sie lassen nur bestimmt Lichtstrahlen(Wellenlängen) durch und dadurch entstehen die Farben.Und da Fische ihre Pupillen nicht weiten können wie z.b Eulen oder Katzen usw. sollten sie relativ Nacht blind sein und somit sehr wenig Restlicht wahrnehmen.Und somit werden sie Nachts wohl keine Farben sehen. 

So in der Richtung könnte es sein nur ob es stimmt kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen.


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Ja & nein; dafür sehen sie im UV-Bereich, welches u.a.  Farben anders/intensiver darstellt.

Nachts wird m.M.n. für die Friedfischangelei die ganze Farbengeschichte ziemlich vernachlässigbar sein, bis auf den Umstand, dass Kontraste eine Rolle spielen können.


----------



## AquaArmo (18. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Ich lese in der letzten Zeit immer wieder, dass Mais missbraucht wird. 
Ihr solltet zur Abwechslung mal Mais anbieten,der nach Mais aussieht und riecht...
Wenn du einen Maisteppich anlegst, dann fisch auch mit normalem Mais. 
Den Karpfen wird es überhaupt nicht interessieren, ob da nun ein rotes Korn zwischen liegt, wenn er in nem Meer aus gelben frisst. Die Auffälligkeit geht da gegen Null, nicht so, wenn du dunkle Fischboilies fischst und einen gelben Poppi oder Sinker. 
Aber zur Frage, Karpfen können im Nahbereich scharf sehen und im Flachwasser bis 4 Meter Farben erkennen und differenzieren, und auch lernen, Farben zu meiden.


----------



## kati48268 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*



AquaArmo schrieb:


> Ich lese in der letzten Zeit immer wieder, dass Mais missbraucht wird.
> "missbraucht" ist ja schön |rolleyes
> Ihr solltet zur Abwechslung mal Mais anbieten,der nach Mais aussieht und riecht...
> Wenn du einen Maisteppich anlegst, dann fisch auch mit normalem Mais.
> ...


Zu den "Sichtfähigkeiten" hätt ich gern die Quelle.


----------



## AquaArmo (19. April 2012)

*AW: Können Karpfen Farben unterscheiden?*

Korda Free DVD Vol. 4, Interview  mit dem Fischbiologen.
Korda Free DVD Vol. 5, Interview mit Simon Scott.
Eigene Erfahrungen.

Sicherlich macht es Sinn, Mais in seiner Vielfältigkeit zu nutzen, da
Mittlerweile aber jeder mit lebensmittelfarbe, liquids oder n-butyric Acid arbeitet, ist der
Ganz normale Mais etwas aus der Mode geraten.
Das mit den leuchtmaiskörnen ist meiner Meinung nach gewässerabhängig, ich kenne leute die damit gut fangen, fange selber ohne visuelle leuchtreize genau so gut.


----------

